# March 2013 Member of the Month



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*MAR 2013* 

It's time to announce Member of the Month for March 2013.











*Mossy Toes*​
Mossy Toes has been a member of the Heresy since 8th of June 2009. While initially just a titan of the Original Works and 40K Fluff forums, he has of late branched out to touch nearly every corner of the boards. While he may have once been the King of the HOES, he has now flexed his hobby muscles into the conversion contests, and odds are you've seen his impressive (and long-lasting, I must say) Chaos Space Marines on a Shoe-String Budget project log (because let's face it, what university student isn't poor!) His continued helpfulness with the tactica and tactics for the new Chaos Space Marines serves as an example for other members to voice their opinions and analyze their armies.

As your Member's Choice for the March 2013 Member of the Month, the sheer number of nominations for good ol' Mossy was astounding. While I try to remain unbiased (this is Boc speaking...), Mossy has always been one of my favourite forumites, by being the first member of the Heresy Online community to comment on my original posts (a fiction piece, of course), thus cementing my stay and loyalty to the Heresy. I'm sure there are several others out there who have a similar experience with this incredibly helpful and friendly Heretic. Mossy, mate, you've certainly earned this recognition, and I'm thrilled to be able to recognize you as the Member of the Month.

Now let's see what he has to say for himself.................



Mossy Toes said:


> Real name:
> Tomas Herbertson (or as the criminal underworld knows me, T.P. Herbiberble)
> 
> Heresy Online user name:
> ...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice one. Congratulations mate


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats Mossy! Fully deserved and not only for all the excellent CSM tactica!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats Mossy! Well deserved. :clapping:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Gratz Mossy! :so_happy:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, all. I stick around on account of the sense of community, so you lot are to blame for me having hung around like a particularly bad odor this long.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats Mr Moss. Most deserved, love what you have done with that Defiler.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats man!


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations Mossy, I've always wondered, What is your profile picture? Is it from something in particular?


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations Mossy, well deserved bud.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well done Mossy. It is all coming together now.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Congratulations.

And good luck with getting published.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well done mossy x


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Gratz Mossy :victory:

Or Doubleplusgood...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

A well deserved award and nice choice by the members.

Well done Mossy.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Comgrats! Totally deserved!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Gratz Moss


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Whoo!
Go Mossy! Go Mossy!


----------

